# Lomography launches the RF Atoll 17mm f/2.8 Art Lens via Kickstarter



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 3, 2021)

> Lomography has launched the Atoll 17mm f/2.8 Art lens for full-frame mirrorless cameras, including the EOS RF mount. You can save $150 by ordering this lens year.
> *The Atoll Ultra-Wide 17mm f/2.8 Art*
> 
> GET INTREPID: designed for full-frame mirrorless Canon RF/ Nikon Z/ Sony E cameras and rangefinder coupled for M mount analogue and digital cameras
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## LeBlobe (Feb 3, 2021)

I dont see the max magnification ratio at closest distance on their page? Im still looking at using extension tubes on wide lenses 

No electronic contacts, does this mean no exif sent to camera?


----------



## Antono Refa (Feb 3, 2021)

Seems strange to me there's no EXIF.

With no AF, communication is limited to the lens reporting its ID, focal length, focusing distance, and aperture. The first two are constant, and the last should be easy to decode from ring position.

So its all down to Canon publishing a small subset of the protocol required to transfer those four items, which would allow all 3rd party lenses to have a profile. Canon is not known for competing with this type of lenses, so it would only help sales of the cameras.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 3, 2021)

LeBlobe said:


> I dont see the max magnification ratio at closest distance on their page? Im still looking at using extension tubes on wide lenses
> 
> No electronic contacts, does this mean no exif sent to camera?




It's a bit confusing. The 10cm minimum focus distance implies that it would be a very large magnification for a wide angle lens, but it turns out this is actually a Leica native mount lens that only works on RF with an adapter that acts as a teleconverter, so the thing is going to be f/4 and much higher focal distance than 17mm. What that does to the MFD and, thus, the magnification ratio can't be guessed. If you're looking for an excellent wide angle macro, the Laowa guys make a 15mm f/4 1:1 macro that I love. Us it on the RF stuff via an ef-rf converter. Don't confuse their newer f/4 15mm non-macro lens for this. Some retailers make it a bit confusing on their sites.


----------



## jvillain (Feb 3, 2021)

Interesting but I will not touch kickstarter agin until there is accountability for the companies raising money there. Right now you can raise a million dollars throw it away on hookers and blow and there are absolutely no consequences.


----------



## cayenne (Feb 3, 2021)

jvillain said:


> Interesting but I will not touch kickstarter agin until there is accountability for the companies raising money there. Right now you can raise a million dollars throw it away on hookers and blow and there are absolutely no consequences.



I"ve had VERY good luck with the Lomography lenses from Kickstarter in the past....I got the early Petzval 58 (original with plate apertures only), and the Lomogon 32...both in EF mount.

I got the brass ones and they are well made and fun to use. I don't use the Lomogon as much, and I have been thinking about getting another Petzval that has the dual aperture (plates and diaphragm) and has the bokeh control.....just for convenience..

I've adapted both of these EF lenses to Leica for use on my M10M....

I've been toying with the idea of this lens, which has a rangefinder coupled M mount...and comes with the viewfinder to use on the Leica....but mostly looking with the though to get the combo that also has a 20% off on the Petzval lens in 85mm I described above....

But thing is....I have a wide lens that I already enjoy, the Laowa 15mm 1:1 macro lens....which is the EF model that works great on my Canon 5D3....and with adapter is great on my M10M. Hell, it even works pretty well on my GFX100 with an adapter.

So...I"m debating how much I'd really use this 17mm. I like that it is rangefinder coupled...but would I use it that much?

But as far as doing Kickstarters with Lomography, I'd trust them no problem based on past history with them.

Their lenses are fun...they are not going to be the "clinical" razor sharp lens that you are getting with native RF...but that's kind of the point, to get lenses with character and are fun to use. 

You can already get clinical with RF....these lenses are meant to give different looks...and the prices are right too.

That's my $0.02,
cayenne


----------



## Fischer (Feb 4, 2021)

Really impressed how many people have used this lens that does not exist yet. Just me I guess...


----------



## AJ (Feb 7, 2021)

Surprised to see the "art" designation. I would have thought that's trademarked by Sigma.


----------

